# Colly is going to be bred in April!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck with the breeding/foaling!! Sorry i'm ho help with names. Also welcome to the forum!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Is there a registry for half quarter horse and half mustang?


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes there is actually a Half quarter horse registry...I also think it can be registered with the AMBA


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

^ The only thing I could think of is maybe the AIHR (American Indian Horse Registry) they have different categories (O, A, AA, and M) and one is half "modern." I think there actually is a half QH registry... American Half Quarter Horse Registry

Don't know how reputable it is though.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I was just on the AMBA's website but couldn't find anything about registrations


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

wakiya said:


> I was just on the AMBA's website but couldn't find anything about registrations


I just emailed the CEO asking is there was a way I could register the foal with the AMBA.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just got conformation from the CEO of the AMBA that the foal can be registered as a mustang cross
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

The foal should be gorgeous, love both parents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

oobiedoo said:


> The foal should be gorgeous, love both parents.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you there I got a color probability done and the biggest color chances are either grullo or black


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Lots of color possibilities, especially without knowing if both are heterozygous black which would give you a 25% chance of a red based foal. I actually think the stallion is a bay dun, doesn't matter that his papers say "grullo" because a lot of horses are registered as a color they are not. In my perfect universe, everyone would color test their horses to leave out the mystery of what is there and what might be hiding LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

well the stallion out of three foals has thrown 2 grullos with a gray and sorrel mother and a smokey black with a bay mother


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

danicelia24 said:


> well the stallion out of three foals has thrown 2 grullos with a gray and sorrel mother and a smokey black with a bay mother


Smokey black is a black with cream. Cream and dun are different dilution genes, cream makes palominos, buckskins, etc. Black with dun is grullo, bay with dun is bay dun, chestnut/sorrel with dun is a red dun. 

Has the stallion ever been color tested? Allbreedpedigree does not include his dam's color, but if she also had a dun gene, there is a possibility that the stallion could be homozygous dun. Which would guarantee you would get a dun gene when breeding to him. 

Look up grullo horses and bay dun horses, this stallion is a shade of bay dun. Doesn't make him a bad color but it does effect your color possibilities. :wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Actually the stallion looks dunskin to me. Real, REAL similar on cream tone to know cream/dun carriers that I know of. JMPO.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Actually the stallion looks dunskin to me. Real, REAL similar on cream tone to know cream/dun carriers that I know of. JMPO.


LOL! I think you are right, I was trusting the colors to be accurate on allbreedpedigree and it goes to show that lots of horses are registered the wrong color and/or hiding something. Not all his ancestory is labeled as to their color on allbreedpedigree but they all go back to horses who are listed as duns and other non-cream colors. Someone was hiding cream and/or simply mislabeled in color. 

Stallion Page

Wish they didn't take all the pictures when the sun was low and creating more yellow color, it kinda threw me off as well. Anyway, they only call him grullo because that is what he was registered as :wink:


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I actually think he could be grulla just light grulla. Of course I'd test to be sure.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well whatever color he is or isn't I cant wait for her to have the baby and she hasn't even been bred yet!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's gonna be a stocky little beast


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I would LOVE to have him in my barn XD im a sucker for anything dun


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

This is his colt Gunner, and if I decide not to keep the foal (slim possibility) I already have two people interested in it


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm really not a stock horse person, but these are the ones I just LOVE  Just nice, nice horses.

Your foal's gonna be a beauty! If only I had room...


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> I'm really not a stock horse person, but these are the ones I just LOVE  Just nice, nice horses.
> 
> Your foal's gonna be a beauty! If only I had room...


Thank you so much I can't wait! I love my girl and the stallion is one of the sweetest I've ever met so I have high hopes for a really nice foal! Will definitely start a foaling thread when she comes home from the breeding!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

So I was just wondering if anyone has any tips or suggestions for preparing and caring for Colly and her foal when shes bred. Anything would be helpful from how long can I ride to feed or how to handle her when she's getting close to foaling...pretty much anything that someone should know when breeding their mare


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

danicelia24 said:


> So I was just wondering if anyone has any tips or suggestions for preparing and caring for Colly and her foal when shes bred. Anything would be helpful from how long can I ride to feed or how to handle her when she's getting close to foaling...pretty much anything that someone should know when breeding their mare


Start with a uterine culture done by a vet before breeding, make sure she is clean beforehand. If she has any infections in her uterus, this will greatly hurt your chances of a successful pregnancy. Have a vet determine via ultrasound that she is pregnant after breeding and has only 1 foal. The only rare thing about twins is having a happy ending. Keep your mare physically fit through her pregnancy, even if it it just taking her on walks after she determines she is uncomfortable being ridden. 
Have a very good relationship with your vet, if an emergency rises, they should be on speed dial. Kinda the basics but there is a lot more to consider in her care
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok how bout feed wise is there anything special I should give her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

danicelia24 said:


> So I was just wondering if anyone has any tips or suggestions for preparing and caring for Colly and her foal when shes bred. Anything would be helpful from how long can I ride to feed or how to handle her when she's getting close to foaling...pretty much anything that someone should know when breeding their mare


Let her tell you what she wants. Don't let her be pushy of course but if she turns into a b***h give her space, ride her unless/until she seems uncomfortable, etc.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Colly has little over a month before she goes to be bred. Thankfully she doesnt have to get her yearly shots beforehand as she is good until May but am still scheduling a vet appointment to get a uterine culture and a general health/breeding exam.  She just got her feet done and i have wormer to give her before she goes. Will definitely update as she gets closer to the breeding and during her stay there!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

How exciting! Best of luck


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

danicelia24 said:


> Colly has little over a month before she goes to be bred. *Thankfully she doesnt have to get her yearly shots beforehand as she is good until May* but am still scheduling a vet appointment to get a uterine culture and a general health/breeding exam.  She just got her feet done and i have wormer to give her before she goes. Will definitely update as she gets closer to the breeding and during her stay there!


 She should have her shots *before* being bred.

As you can see from the AAEP guidelines, several of the shots should be given before breeding, then again 4-6 weeks prepartum.

AAEP Guidelines for Vaccinations of Horses


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh well I'm waiting on a call back from my vet about an appointment and see what she suggests but the owner of the stallion normally has all mares vaccinated before they come but she knew my mare was shown and knew my shots were up to date so she told me I didn't have to get them but I will definitely ask my vet what she suggests
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

What a gorgeous mare and stallion. Whew you're going to have one nice foal.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you and I'm very excited about the baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think there is a difference between having a strange horse coming to your barn and needed shots (where the BO is coming from) and for care of a pregnant mare having all the shots done before being bred (where Comet is coming from).

I don't think the BO was necessarily saying your mare doesn't need shots in terms of pregnancy. Just do what your vet says lol.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

No I don't think so either I'm still going to get annual shots but either way I'll see what my vet,says
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

here are some body shots of the stallion I will be breeding Colly too.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't like his rump. He's not in the best condition, how old is he?


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

He is going to be 5 this year and those were from last year and his owner says she feeds him a lot and I have even seen it he keeps growing up instead of filling out


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't like his hind end either, but I'm not a QH person, I look for an old spanish type hip, which wouldn't be correct on him anyway. So I can't really tell?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think any of those pictures are fair for a critique, he's not standing square and in two his legs are cocked and in the middle it's just an awful picture.

I like his condition. No thinner but he's a healthy lean right now. A lot of people think QH must be round.. a ton of QH's are way overweight. Stocky does not equal fat.

He's growing and breeding and she said he gets plenty of food. Good enough for me.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do they have any pictures of him standing on level ground? The only one on their website that looks remotely level appears to show his withers a full few inches below his hip. At 5, I would not expect him to be that downhill.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah they have some on their Facebook page but I can't figure out how to post it on here from my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Any pics that show his feet would be good too :wink:


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

here are some better conformation pics of the stallion


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't like him so much in these, though he's definitely still handsome. I think we should all hold our tongues on a critique unless OP says she wants one.

OP it sounds like you've already made up your mind but if you want a critique I'm sure we'd all be happy to give you one (maybe make a separate thread in that section and add a pic of your mare?)


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes I have made up my mind and from what I have seen of his foals and his personality I think he would be a good match for my mare but I do appreciate any advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Lets remember also that most stallion that are kept away from other horses pace.
Both my mature stallions were underweight when they arrived and only calmed down and gained weight once the mares were pastured next to their pens.
I am not a fan of his hip but will withhold judgement if the OP likes him.
I also think he will cross really well on a mustang with strong spainish type. Shalom


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I think the last pic he looks wonky because he needs weight (stud will pace all their feed away so cant really blame the owners). Otherwise I think he is cute


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

When she goes Colly will,be pastured right next to him until she shows signs of heat then she will be put in with him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like the foal will be a pretty color.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

The owner is waiting to hear back about the color testing she had done on her stallion so I will have a better idea of what the foals color will be
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

This is the other stallion the lady I'm breeding Colly to has she just got him and his stud price is higher but he could be a possibility in the future for my paint mare.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooooh, purty color


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not a big fan and it may be because I'm unfamiliar with quarter horse type.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OP the first Stallion would be my choice now and in the future.
Wakiyas stallion would be a better one IMO.
The second stallion I would not even consider. Now granted those are not the best pictures and He might be very nice. Shalom


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't like that stallion either. Looks like a color breeding for sure.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That "new" stallion is only being bred for color. If he was sorrel, he'd have been gelded. His conformation is below average. High hocks, steep croup, weak hindend, weird back...like he's never been worked. Neck is short and not developed properly. 

I haven't seen the Paint mare but I'd keep looking personally. 

Your black mare looks stout! And mustangs have such a great mind. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok the color genetic gurus I just saw the results of the stallions color testing and the results are : E/E, A/a, N/Cr, D/N.... Can anyone tell me what it means in English?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Homozygous black - no red offspring, no palominos.
Heterozygous agouti - 50% chance of a bay base
Heterozygous cream 50% chance of either a buckskin or smoky black
Heterozygous dun - 50% chance of a dun factored offspring (dun/dunskin or grulla/smoky grulla)


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

So what color would he be considered and what could he produce with my black mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Bay, dun, dunskin, buckskin, black, smoky black, grulla and smoky grulla

He is a dunskin or buckskin dun/ dun buckskin


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Your mare is lovely, & I can certainly understand wanting to breed her. I really like the foal of the first stallion and I really think you'll get something quite nice out of your mare. She's a tank!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow lots of color potential
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you Cacowgirl! I'm really excited
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

It is an equal 12.5% chance of all color possiblities: Smokey Grullo, Smokey Black, Grullo, Dunskin, Buckskin, Black, Bay Dun and Bay.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you Sunny I love all the possibilities but I'm hoping either black or grullo although I would like a buckskin too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> Actually the stallion looks dunskin to me. Real, REAL similar on cream tone to know cream/dun carriers that I know of. JMPO.


Just wanted to give NdAppy some credit


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you yogiwick I had thought someone had said he looked Dunskin I just couldn't remember who
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I wasn't even looking for it but it was right in the very very beginning haha.


----------



## stallion19 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow shes a sexy mare! Hes a lucky stud! the foal is going to be beautiful!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you I wormed her today and she will be going to the breeders the week of the 6th
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

This horse is gelding material, IMHO, nowhere near stud material. No way would I breed my mare to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well so far he's put some really nice foals on the ground and I am more than likely going to be keeping the foal and while that may be your opinion it's my mare and I believe that this stallion will be a good match for my mare and that they will make a nice foal...I will be starting a new thread on Colly once she goes to the breeders  and be prepared for a lot of pics!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

here are some recent pictures of Colly. How do you think she looks in preparation of going to the breeders? other than her blanket rubs but she is no longer wearing her blanket and her hair is growing back quite nicely.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

danicelia24 said:


> Well so far he's put some really nice foals on the ground and I am more than likely going to be keeping the foal and while that may be your opinion it's my mare and I believe that this stallion will be a good match for my mare and that they will make a nice foal...I will be starting a new thread on Colly once she goes to the breeders  and be prepared for a lot of pics!


I guess it depends on what your definition of nice is. Are these really the only options you have in your area as far as studs go? You seem to be set in your decision but I'd look to see what else is out there as well.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

One of my best friends had an appy stallion stallion that was gorgeous and there some amazing and colorful foal but he had to be put down two years ago due to an accident but yes he is one of the only stallions unless I wanted to go with the amish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

There is a Tennessee Walker not far from me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

There is also this stallion
Fancy Black Cowbred AQHA Stallion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

personally , I dont like that dun stallion. i dont like his hind end. out of those 2 stallions i would choose the light one, cremello . But i dont like that one either. 
Are those your only options ?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what does the TWH look like ? the gait for crossbreeding is not passed that often


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

BAY TOVERO TWHBEA/SSHBEA/RHBAA/PSHR AT STUD ONLY Tennessee Walker for sale in Elkland, Pennsylvania :: HorseClicks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

danicelia24 said:


> BAY TOVERO TWHBEA/SSHBEA/RHBAA/PSHR AT STUD ONLY Tennessee Walker for sale in Elkland, Pennsylvania :: HorseClicks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow, first impression, I really like him. But I know nothing about TWH conformation wise...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

danicelia24 said:


> There is also this stallion
> Fancy Black Cowbred AQHA Stallion
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absolutely not. You couldn't pay me to breed my neighbors mare to that horse. Let alone one of mine. Severely downhill. And look at those front legs! Stands under himself and so close together. Wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Some more pictures of Colly from today...she's a bit dirty and wasn't too happy with thewind blowing in her face..but I love her


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Why is there such a desperation to breed this mare? Honestly, none of these studs are worth keeping what it takes to reproduce. Why he so desperate to breed a Mustang mare to a TWH?? There are so many unwanted offspring out there. And, furthermore, are any of these studs proving themselves at any other worth (show ring, working disciplines, ect) rather than just being able make babies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

If you breed her breed her to a mustang. I'm sorry but If you breed, you breed to BETTER the breed, so by crossing her you are not doing that. If you breed her to a nice mustang/spanish/kiger stud you are still within the breed. And they will compliment her better.

Crossing her to a TWH is going to give you possibly fugly offspring. You are breeding two types that IMO should not cross. You where safer in the realm of stock horses. IF you are determined to breed her please choose carefully. Think of the foal, things happen in life that we dont always expect. If something happens and you cannot keep him, he needs to be worth something other than dog food.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I found "better" studs on clist

Registered Quarter Horse Stud for breeding









Perlino Foundation AQHA Standing at Stud









Updated: 2005 APHA Chestnut Overo Stallion









Waps Applause - Dun Appaloosa Stallion











This is what you should be looking at

Double L Kiger Ranch - Kigers: Kiger Stallions at stud, Kigers for sale, Kiger Mustangs in Oregon









Takoda Spanish Mustangs - Neosho









This horse is a little light in build and his back may be long
Takoda Spanish Mustangs - Cazador


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I wasn't planning on breeding her to the TEN someone had just asked what other studs were in my area and there are no mustang stallions in my area or I would breed to one and the stallion I am breeding her to will start showing this summer and like I have said many times I don't plan on getting rid or selling the foal it will be my pleasure horse and my sisters futurity horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

FYI Cazador is no longer owned by Takoda Spanish Mustangs Australia. He passes on beautiful Old Spanish type and is one of the top stallions in the breed IMO. His get are already proving to be solid typey and intelligent horses. Being that he is in Australia (also Neosho is as well) the only option there would be AI and neither have shipped semen available at this time.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Also I think I know the person who owns the APHA stallion


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

You can try AI. The Kiger stud is available for AI. Its safer and you know when the mare conserves.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

AI might be something you should consider looking into. Though it's clear you intend to give the baby a forever home no matter what, if some tragedy occurs and you were forced to sell, it's better to give that foal the very best shot at a good home and that means being marketable. Regardless, you should go into this with your eyes wide open. A conformation flaw isn't just an issue of looks, it's an issue of long term soundness and rideability. Make sure whatever stallion you choose doesn't have any glaring faults that could be passed on.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing it but I didn't see any conformation shots on the kiger stud's website


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

There are not really any but from what is seen he is not bad looking. Also he is not only a proven breeder (and color producer) But has shown and shown well. He is also a ranch and working horse.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds pretty solid


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think a quality horse that is a good "using horse" can pass on the show results. If they have the "results" of being outstanding at what they do than that is that.

All relative of course but if you want a good ranch horse you aren't going to be looking at the world champion halter stud. I would take a quality stallion that has proven himself at his job time and time again and his offspring have done the same over show results..


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

We'll the problem with AI is it is impossible to tell when she's in heat her mood doesn't change no flashing of the tail or peeing or anything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not many studs do live cover anymore, too much risk of injury to mare or stud. I just dropped my mare off at the breeding farm where the stud I am breeding her to is located. They will do AI there after she is ready.

She also doesn't show signs of heat - they ultrasounded her to determine where she was in her cycle - I have had her under lights since January, and luckily she was within 48 hours of ovulating with several nice follicles present - hoping to breed her next week if all goes well. 

If you do breed, for most studs you will need to be ready to take your mare up to the farm, ultrasound her, then leave your visa card. It's costing me about 650. (not including stud fee) for the mare care for 2 weeks and the vet care and AI. That's if all goes well. 

It is much cheaper to buy a foal of average quality than it is to breed. I'll be 1500. into this foal the day she is confirmed pregnant (if it happens this cycle).


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Where I am breeding her they only do live cover and I pay her in cash half before she leaves and half before the foal date there is a live foal guarantee and she will be ultrasounded before she leaves the owner is even hauling mystery for
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

My mare for me for a total fee of 400
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

There is a shot you can give them to put her into heat. A friend of mine did that when she sent her mare to the breeder. She cycled within the day, was bred and taken home. she was gone maybe 24 hours and is confirmed in foal. So you could talk to the vet. I know you don't plan on selling the foal but what if something happens to you? Your mare will be able to get a home but it would be harder to home a horse of questionable breeding.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree with most to find a better stallion than the ones OP has posted. 
There is NOTHING we can do to make her choose a stallion better or have hopes of giving the foal a better life in case he must be sold. 
If she doesn't want to go through the struggle and finance to find a proper stallion and AI her mare to him, so be it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Darn, the TWH pics came up so large I really could not see him. his color looked neat .
Which Stallion did you decide to breed your mare with ?


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I still plan on breeding her to the quarter horse stallion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I prefer live cover. It seems to be more successful and a whole lot cheaper. I also would never breed to any stallion I have not seen in person. No outside mare is bred by any of my stallions without my inspection.
OP I also think there are better stallions for your mare. With her faults you need to be very careful in choosing a stallion. Inspect some of his offspring to ensure have strong short backs.
Since you have no idea how inbred to that mare might be you need to ensure the stallion sires good foals.
Inbreeding sets type and highlights good and bad qualities. So if your mare is inbred and her sway is genetic there is a strong possibility she will pass it on.
Something to consider. Shalom


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

These are his first three foals I'll also post pictures of the mares


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Here are the mares


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Colly is doing great she will be going to the breeders next week  excited and cant wait. Despite all concerns and negativity about this breeding I still have decided to go through with breeding Colly. I am also breeding her to my original choice of a stallion.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I read nothing that was negative in this thread.
People gave honest answers and most had more experience than you. I would not understand as much about breeding or horses in general if I dismissed advice I received yet did not like as negative.
OP that is your mare . Do with her as you please. I also hope you get a wonderful foal. Shalom


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I appreciate that db and it may not have come off as negative and it could just be the way I took certain peoples comments that made them seem in my mind as negative but some things people said even in honesty could have been worded better all I hope for is that Colly has a safe healthy and relatively uneventful pregnancy and delivery like I states earlier I will be starting a separate thread once she is at the breeders thank you all for the advice concerns and opinions regarding my mare  I appreciate the kind words and I understand the concerns but my gut and instinct and knowledge of my mare and the stallion are in agreement that this will be a good pairing I just hope that everything goes we'll for Colly and her hopefully baby to be
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

